# Wide Park Board



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a new snowboard and bindings, and I wanted some advice on a wide board that would be used mostly in the park; jumps and pipe, not really interested in rails as much. I'm 6'5", 180 lbs., and 12-13 boot size (Can't remember the exact size, I'm driving out to Colorado right now, and my family is gonna ship my equipment, so I'll know the exact size of my Northwave boots soon).

Here's the list I have so far,

07/08 or 08/09 Atomic Alibi Wide (Is there any design differences between the two years?) I'm seeing last years model for $279 and this years model for $499.

Never Summer Legacy-R

K2 Darkstar Wide

Any other suggestions or opinions on the list I have so far? Any chance I could get away with a regular board, cause I'd probably get a Ride DH or a Never Summer SL-R if so.

Also, I've been riding on an old Santa Cruz 156 for the last 8 yrs or so, I'm used to it but I'm sure its too short for my height, any thoughts on a correct length and maybe a quick explanation on what more length would give me and what I've been missing out on!

Thanks for any help, I've been all over the east coast but never made it out west, and now I'm moving to Durango, Co so I'm stoked!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually for a park board, your not too far off on size. I'd look at getting the wide Darkstar 157, Capita Mid Life Lost 158.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

If you want a DH, get the DH2. It comes in a wide 156 and 159. I just got my 156W, its really sick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not your size but I have an Alibi and don't it is the best park board but a great all around board for sure. I think Ride makes the Kink in a Wide if you want a butter board.

Edit:

Based on not wanting to hit rails the Kink probably won't suite you to well. Hit up Colorado Ski and Golf when you get here. They don't sell Never Summer but you should be able to get a smokin deal on last years model of Alibi or Darkstar.

I definitely like my Alibi for a great all around board. I've road everything with it and it does great. Hit up Wolf Creek back bowls with it last year after 56 inches of fresh in 3 days and I wasn't sure how it would do at first but it did great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

rome machine board is suppose to be nice. i was going to pick it up last year but i decided to wait for a more buttery board so with that said, Kink Wide, step child chamberlin's board is Wide 156. Forum young-blood is wide this year too. So many options this year!! i just picked up a DH cuz i ride a narrower board ^^. but im going to wait till one of those boards that i listed go on sale.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

if yopu want an ill park board the nitro team wide is awesome, I got mine last year and it's perfectly balanced for park riding. Personally I think the atomic boards feel a little cheap, but it's also probably because the only one I ever rode was the rental I got when I broke my other board, so it had some miles on it. BTW I have never heard anything bad about never summer boards, I've never tried one tho


----------

